# Are there stickied/pinned threads on app scheduling?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am going to purchase my backpack sprayer soon, and I wanted to get a sense of what people's app schedules are for fertilizer and weed control, as well as what products they use.

I was also hoping to get an idea of what products are the most effective and how frequently they apply them.

I am not sure which forum is ideal to make this request, so I just opted here.

I might re-create this thread in Soil Fertility and possibly the Cool Season lawn forum as well. I think that kind of resource would be really helpful to newer DIYers like myself.


----------

